# Galveston bay big trout and reds



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I've had a mix of live bait and lure chunking trips lately with big fish coming from both methods. Free lining shrimp along the ship channel has produced the majority of the redfish for us, while a popping cork and shrimp has worked well to land specks over reefs and heavy cover. When fishing with lures wading is definitely the way to go to land the big ones, but there are plenty of numbers to be had drifting with soft plastics. I have Thursday, Friday, and Sunday available this week, and a few other days left in April call 832-385-2012 to get in on the spring time fishing it feels great outside right now.

This girl went 9 1/4 pounds and fell to a black and gold corky fat boy. 








































www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm offering $50 off a trip for Thursday and Friday the weather looks great.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The wether turns nice towards this weekend and I have openings call 832-385-2012

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

